
The FBI Scandal - georgecmu
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/the-fbi-scandal/
======
tomohawk
A longish read, but a good synopsis of the events and findings of the past few
years.

------
tropo
It's worse. Warrants extend two steps removed from the target. Consider what
this means with Carter Page as an example.

1\. can spy on Carter Page

2\. can spy on anybody who communicated with Carter Page

3\. can spy on anybody who communicated with anybody who communicated with
Carter Page

If a person exists who communicated with both Carter Page and Donald Trump,
then the warrant allows spying on Donald Trump. It is nearly certain that such
a person exists.

